# SIMPLE BUILD for the g35



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

though id share my build 4 my best friends g35 i did/doing. Its a simple and clean build nothing over the top is what he wanted. He didnt want to change out the factory headunit at the moment due to the fact he didnt want his car broken into.


EQUIPMENT

optima yellow top
BIG 3 under the hood
Rockford Fosgate 3sixty signal processor
MB Quartz Components in teh front
JL Audio 300/1
Jl Audio 500/1
JL Audio 10w7

He didnt wanna go with a box in teh trunk looking install which would look kinda of tacky in a 30+K car so we choose to go with a wall set up. The box is 2cu @32hz and ports up threw the factory bose 8" cut out into the cabin.. The build will start with the trunk and work its way to the front and to the engine. Hope you enjoy and i will post pics as they come


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

3sixty take the place of the factory bose amp 









Box came with one of the subs, That box has got to go, probably gonna go with a 2cu ported enclosure with a low tune, waiting on his input 









10w7's not sure to go with 1 or 2


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

got the amp rack done and covered


















Decided to go with only 1 10W7 ported would be enough bass 4 him 
Built the box 2cu tuned @32hz sub to the rear and the port is up and threw the factory 8" cut out.

test fitted the sub in the box since w7's have a some what smaller 10" cut out



























Covered in the red suede


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

test fitted the front panel before i layed down the suede and carpet.



























more coming soon


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I would love to hear how the sub sounds with the sub rear firing and ported away from the sub. I also have a 10 w7 in my G35 but in a sealed box. Nice wheels


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

This is just me but I would never put a wall between where my sub is firing into and where I am listening to it from. 

A typical seat is enough to bring down the output by 6dB (4 times the power) at least, now throw a wood baffle into the mix too?


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

there is no audible difference in sound with and without the baffle up. SPL isnt his goal with the car


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ok [[email protected]#$%^&*(extra characters added to make minimum post character count)]


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for the support


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

very clean and cool, the only thing i see, though its kinda fuzzy, does the wall extend to the edges of the trunk side? or is it a more or less rectangular front baffle? i would do it to the sides for a more completed look.

that should be pretty loud...

cuase i know this car i did made me wanan throw up with some notes (yeah, the car i flew out to do wtih nothing more than a jigsaw and sander lol) :










so i think a single w7 in a sedan would be much more to my own taste.

keep up the good work!


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> very clean and cool, the only thing i see, though its kinda fuzzy, does the wall extend to the edges of the trunk side? or is it a more or less rectangular front baffle? i would do it to the sides for a more completed look.
> 
> that should be pretty loud...
> 
> ...


thanks and yeah their 2 side panels that complete the "wall" kinda hard to see but ill take more pics when the weather allows


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Eiswritsat said:


> though id share my build 4 my best friends g35 i did/doing. Its a simple and clean build nothing over the top is what he wanted. He didnt want to change out the factory headunit at the moment due to the fact he didnt want his car broken into.
> 
> 
> EQUIPMENT
> ...




How long do you think everything will take?


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

better quality pics


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> How long do you think everything will take?


all in all about 3-5 days the first full day was stripping the car down and adding dynamat and getting the speakers pods cut and doing the whole bose wire diagram and testing input and output 4 the 3sixty. The second day was building and wiring and the rest was putting everything together, waiting for different supplies to come in and tuning and checking and re-checking so he wouldnt have to come back 4 a careless mistake.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

added a few things like nissan pedals and some carbon fiber pieces and a jim wolf intake


----------



## NickoDaFsh (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice G35......


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

10K HID upgrade


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Love those rims, what kind are they (don't know if that was asked)?


----------



## azbass (Aug 8, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## enigmacarpc (Mar 20, 2009)

3 questions

1. Do you get any alternator whine or buzzing at low volumes from the 3sixty?

2. What did you ground and power the 3sixty to?

3. Did you bolt the 3sixty to the floor of the car? It looks that way in one of the pics.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

enigmacarpc said:


> 3 questions
> 
> 1. Do you get any alternator whine or buzzing at low volumes from the 3sixty?
> 
> ...


no while or buzzing at low, mid, or high volumes

the 3sixty is grounded to the chasis, and its powered like and amp 12v+ and 12v switched/remote, the factory headunit only sends out a low level signal 

The 3sixty is upside down where the factory Bose amplifier was.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

prophet_ca said:


> Love those rims, what kind are they (don't know if that was asked)?


Sevas S55 staggered 20's


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

few more shorts of the rear deck tear down


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

re-doing the spare tire amp rack since the 1000/1 that i though was gonna be used wasnt

its still in the process









everything will be covered in black micro fiber

i was able to get the rear section covered before i left today


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Love the car and the wheels...The sub box looks alot like JL's H.O. boxes


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Good observation Cody.

I do love the look of that car. I am liking how the amp rack is turning out.


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

jayhawkblk said:


> Good observation Cody.
> 
> I do love the look of that car. I am liking how the amp rack is turning out.


You know as a JL fanboy, I'll always recognize that. Actually I've just always liked the style of those boxes and I caught that quickly.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

PM'ed.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

First off, awesome work on the entire system. Second, the mounting point for the 360 is completely ideal, and last but not least, your G makes me want a G over a TL (still deciding)!


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

GSlider said:


> First off, awesome work on the entire system. Second, the mounting point for the 360 is completely ideal, and last but not least, your G makes me want a G over a TL (still deciding)!


thanks its my bestfriends G35, i myself own a 07 acura TL. once i get all of my equipment ill be doing a build log on it soon.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

How is the sound with the sub oriented like that? I am looking at a G35 as my next car, and planned to go IB with the subs, but also considered ported firing through the 8" hole. You are first I have seen do that though so was hoping for some comments.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

it actually sounds pretty good, The bass is deep and low and very natural. The pics are coming but the factory radio died on him so he had to order the factory jdm double din kit and a pioneer double din so things haven't been moving as fast until those 2 parts come in. Both should be in by Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Double ground for the radio so we dont have any grounding issue which can turn into unwanted noise.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Pioneer in dash 6 disc changer dvd, pretty sick unit since he didnt want to lose the indash 6 disc changer feature








Had to order the JDM skyline/G35 double din kit and climate control unit to keep the dual climate controls


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

3sixty working off the aftermarket unit now, using new monster cable RCA's








all finished and looks very clean and sounds great so far i have more tuning to do with the 3sixty since its not going to be using the OEM integrating i have to set everything back up.


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

I have a G35 also, are you running the wire for the components though the nomex?

also where are you planning on mounting the crossovers??

Im gonna start a build semi-soon


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Eiswritsat said:


> thanks its my bestfriends G35, *i myself own a 07 acura TL*. once i get all of my equipment ill be doing a build log on it soon.


Me too... Let's see some install pics!!!


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

blazeplacid said:


> I have a G35 also, are you running the wire for the components though the nomex?
> 
> also where are you planning on mounting the crossovers??
> 
> Im gonna start a build semi-soon


crossover are in the doors but we will be running an active set up soon


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

by in the door do you mean in the pocket?

I was thinking of doing some thing similar to reduce the amount of wire that needs to be ran


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am usually not a fan of the G sedans but this one looks sexy. Really liking those wheels he has there. what kind are they?

Edit: Nevermind I am an idiot and went back and read through. Great stuff. haha


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

blazeplacid said:


> by in the door do you mean in the pocket?
> 
> I was thinking of doing some thing similar to reduce the amount of wire that needs to be ran


There are a few open areas one you take the door panel off that allow room for the crossovers i just make a bracket and mounted the crossovers you it and sealed it off so water couldn't get on the crossovers.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Updates and finally finished ill get some better pics soon, been busy and haven't had time to post


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

factory headunit is gone, JDM skyline double din kit install with jdm climate control unit, Pioneer double din with in dash 6-disc changers since he loved the factory in dash 6-disc changer feature, Rockford Fosgate 360 is still being used, trunk is finished, Morel components on the way


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

more coming soon


----------

